# When BP Spills ... Coffee



## MA-Caver (Jun 10, 2010)

Ok, OK...it's not really funny but it's funny or at least worth a chuckle with a head shake. 
http://useloos.com/mediaplayer/?itemid=12402


----------



## Empty Hands (Jun 11, 2010)




----------



## The Last Legionary (Jun 11, 2010)

I wouldn't trust BP to piss right at the moment.


----------



## MA-Caver (Jun 11, 2010)

The Last Legionary said:


> I wouldn't trust BP to piss right at the moment.


yeah... they might spill THAT too


----------



## crushing (Jun 14, 2010)

That was pretty funny.  I wonder if they considered incorporating the administration's exemptions from environmental impact studies last year and the US Government's "thanks, but no thanks" response to the Dutch offer of ships and expertise?


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jun 14, 2010)

MA-Caver said:


> Ok, OK...it's not really funny but it's funny or at least worth a chuckle with a head shake.
> http://useloos.com/mediaplayer/?itemid=12402



I was just about to post the same video but you beat me to it! I thought it was hilarious.


----------

